# Please help with SKS lock cores



## Destroyer ZC (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm trying to remove some lock cores out of some old Q towers that I got for free. I ordered a new key and a blank key for the removal from orsracksdirect. The key works fine for unlocking but I can't remove the cores with the blank master key. All I can find out there is to unlock the lock and insert master key wiggle and pull straight out, this does not work. Please help, thanks.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

the rack must be in the unlocked position to remove the cores, otherwise, they won't come out.
put the master blank key in, - all the way - and wiggle as you pull.

they should come out - but only if they're unlocked.


----------



## Destroyer ZC (Apr 29, 2010)

That is what I have been trying but they won't come out. I can't even get them out on the cores I'm currently using. Maybe I have a bad master key.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

the master key is just a blank...it has no cuts or features on it.
you shouldn't be able to turn the core with that key.

double check to make sure it's not locked.........


----------



## Destroyer ZC (Apr 29, 2010)

Definitely not locked, master key is blank. Is there a way to get a better pull on these. I pull and wiggle and it pulls out the master key if I pull too hard.


----------



## Michael-crxsi (Jul 16, 2010)

Try pulling it out while turning the key at a angle to make it grip better. Kind of hard to explain but it's always worked for me


----------



## Destroyer ZC (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean michael, I still can't get it. I must have a faulty key cause I can't get any of my 8 lock cores out.


----------



## Michael-crxsi (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmm that's weird it always worked for me. I work at I shop and I'm going to be stoping by in a bit and I'll ask some other guys if they have a trick they use. If not Yakima has great CS so maybe even give them a call


----------



## Destroyer ZC (Apr 29, 2010)

All right I figured it out. I called Yakima. I'm retarded. I have the old style locks with the numbers on the front that start with zero. You can't remove them. So I wasted my time and money by ordering those keys. Oh well I just had my wife pick up two new ones at the LBS, that's what I should have done in the beginning.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

Destroyer ZC said:


> All right I figured it out. I called Yakima. I'm retarded. I have the old style locks with the numbers on the front that start with zero. You can't remove them. So I wasted my time and money by ordering those keys. Oh well I just had my wife pick up two new ones at the LBS, that's what I should have done in the beginning.


bummer..i didn't think to ask you that.
q towers have always been with sks lock cores, i thougth.

are you sure they are q towers, and not sst towers? (even older)


----------



## Destroyer ZC (Apr 29, 2010)

I just thought they were Q towers, I got them from my father-in-law for free. When I was looking on the website what I had resembled the Q towers, but I am sure that they are the SST like you said. Yeah the only thing I had to buy so far for this current setup has been the 2 vipers and now 2 lock cores so its not that bad. Oh and wothless keys.


----------

